# AsRock Mainboard Treiber/Bios Frage



## b00naqua (24. Juli 2009)

Hi Leute,

Ich habe mir neue Hardware zugelegt und wollte die Tage alles einbauen...

ASRock A780GXH/128M

So nun wollte ich fragen, ob es reicht wenn ich die von AsRock beim Mainboard mitgeliefert Treiber CD installiere und nen Bios Update mache oder doch lieber direkt die neusten Treiber Version von der ASRock Seite nehme?

Hat ASRock nen Auto Treiber Update oder falls ich die Treiber Manuell Update muss kann ich sie einfach installieren oder muss ich vorab die alten deinstallieren?

ASRock > Download


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Juli 2009)

Du kannst die Treiber von der DVD benutzen.
Es gibt praktisch keinen Unterschied, ob nun die oder aus dem Web.
Nur wenns Probleme geben sollte, würde ich die Boardtreiber aktuallisieren.

Ein Bios Update brauchst du nur machen, wenn etwas erkennbar wegen einem alten Bios nicht läuft, sonst kannst du dir das sparen.


----------



## yello7676 (24. Juli 2009)

ich würd direkt alles von asrock runter laden und das bios updaten wegen dem 955er

mfg


----------



## b00naqua (24. Juli 2009)

Jap deshalb auch meine Frage, auf dem ASRock steht zwar AM3 support, aber ich weis nicht ob von Haus aus oder nur mit BIOS Update.

Weis denn einer ob ASRock nen *AutoUpdater* hat ??

Bei meinem alten Board : MSI-K8N-SLI .. gibt es sowas (MSI Live Update 3)


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Juli 2009)

b00naqua schrieb:


> Jap deshalb auch meine Frage, auf dem ASRock steht zwar AM3 support, aber ich weis nicht ob von Haus aus oder nur mit BIOS Update.


 
Du setzt erst mal die CPU ein, dann wirst du ja merken, ob sie erkannt wird oder nicht.
Erst wenns nicht geht, würde ich mir Gedanken machen, nicht vorher.



b00naqua schrieb:


> Weis denn einer ob ASRock nen *AutoUpdater* hat ??


 
Nö, Asrock hat sowas zum Glück nicht.
Da kannst du das ganz einfach mit einem Stick im Bios machen oder über ein Updatetool unter Windows.


----------



## b00naqua (24. Juli 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Da kannst du das ganz einfach mit einem Stick im Bios machen oder über ein Updatetool unter Windows.



Wie nen Stick im BIOS ?
Updatetool unter Windows? Windows Update???

Helf mir mal ein wenig weiter, versteh ich nicht ganz ^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Juli 2009)

b00naqua schrieb:


> Wie nen Stick im BIOS ?
> Updatetool unter Windows? Windows Update???
> 
> Helf mir mal ein wenig weiter, versteh ich nicht ganz ^^


 
Jo, wieso nicht? 
Ist heute Standard, das kriegt sogar Asrock hin.


----------



## Legion47 (24. Juli 2009)

Also ich empfehle eigentlich immer alles manuell upzudaten. Ich habe bisher drei AutoUpdater für verschidene Boards verwendet und das beste was rausgekommen ist war, dass mir ein Link zu einer Download-Seite angezeigt wurde.
Außerdem würde ich niemals das BIOS automatisch oder aus dem Betriebssystem heraus aktualisieren lassen. Da hab ich schon von mehr als nem halben Dutzend Leute von Problemen gehört.

Also: Die neusten Treiber aus dem Internet, nur wenns Probleme gibt von der CD. Und das BIOS bekommt erst ein Update wenn irgendetwas grob seinen Dienst verweigert, also z.B. wenn dein Phenom tatsächlich nicht laufen sollte. Auch das Update dann selbstverständlich aus dem Internet.

Ums BIOS über einen USB-Stick zu flashen musst du im BIOS aktivieren, dass USB-Sticks schon ab dem POST als Datenträger erkannt werden. Genaueres steht meistens in der Bedienungsanleitung oder im Internet.


----------



## b00naqua (24. Juli 2009)

Nee ich versteh jetzt einfach nicht ganz was du meinst ^^

Meinst du wegen BIOS-Update ? mit USB-Stick per BIOS oder Treiber per Windows !?
Ja das bietet ASRock an.


Aber ich fand das halt komfortabel bei MSI ^^ ... hat man mal kurz den AutoUpdater laufen lassen und der hat einem gesagt ob es für irgendetwas neue Versionen gibt.


Mich stört halt auch ... das sind 12 verschiedenen Treiber die mir da auf der ASRock Seite angezeigt werden.. ist es egal welchen ich zuerst installiere?
Ich würde als erstes evtl. das BIOS Update machen (per USB-Stick) , dann den AMD AllInOne Treiber installieren und dann wild den Rest.
Oder ist der AMD AllInOne Treiber alles zusammen? Nee oder ? weil der älter ist als manch andere Treiber und auch ziemlich klein.

Hatte vorher nur NForce ... Da hab ich den NFoce-Treiber von der NVidia Homepage installiert und gut war .... ist mein erstes AMD Board

BIOS Treiber - A780GXH128M ( 1.20 ) */ *AMD all in 1 driver ( 8.512 ) */ *AMD VGA Treiber ( 8.512 ) */* SATA2 (2.4.1540.8)* /* VIA high definition audio driver ( 660e ) */* Gigabit lan driver ( 6208 ) */* IES ( 1.33 ) */* AMD Fusion ( 1.00 ) */* AMD LiveExplorer ( 1.2 ) */* AMD OverDrive ( 2.1.2 )* /* InstantBoot ( 1.14 )* /* OCTuner ( 1.98 )


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Juli 2009)

Ichse schrieb:


> Außerdem würde ich niemals das BIOS automatisch oder aus dem Betriebssystem heraus aktualisieren lassen. Da hab ich schon von mehr als nem halben Dutzend Leute von Problemen gehört.


 
Ich kenne Dutzende Leute, die das unter Windows machen und nie Ärger haben. 



Ichse schrieb:


> Also: Die neusten Treiber aus dem Internet, nur wenns Probleme gibt von der CD. Und das BIOS bekommt erst ein Update wenn irgendetwas grob seinen Dienst verweigert, also z.B. wenn dein Phenom tatsächlich nicht laufen sollte. Auch das Update dann selbstverständlich aus dem Internet.


 
Genau so sollte man vorgehen.



Ichse schrieb:


> Ums BIOS über einen USB-Stick zu flashen musst du im BIOS aktivieren, dass USB-Sticks schon ab dem POST als Datenträger erkannt werden. Genaueres steht meistens in der Bedienungsanleitung oder im Internet.


 
Genau, im Handbuch nachgucken, wie das genau geht, steht alles bestens beschrieben bei.

Wenn du nicht soi gut Englisch kannst oder es keine andere Sprache als diese im Handbuch gibt, kannst du dir die deutsche Ausgabe runterladen.



b00naqua schrieb:


> Nee ich versteh jetzt einfach nicht ganz was du meinst ^^
> 
> Meinst du wegen BIOS-Update ? mit USB-Stick per BIOS oder Treiber per Windows !?
> Ja das bietet ASRock an.


 
Schau einfach ins Handbuch rein, da steht alles genau drinne, wie das geht.
Einfach die Datei auf den Stick packen, ins Bios gehen, dort Bios Update aktiveren und den Stick auswählen, läuft praktisch von alleine.



b00naqua schrieb:


> Aber ich fand das halt komfortabel bei MSI ^^ ... hat man mal kurz den AutoUpdater laufen lassen und der hat einem gesagt ob es für irgendetwas neue Versionen gibt.


 
Ich kenne vier MSI Boards, die dadruch geschrottet wurden, eins davon war meins.
Nie wieder Autoupdate. 



b00naqua schrieb:


> Mich stört halt auch ... das sind 12 verschiedenen Treiber die mir da auf der ASRock Seite angezeigt werden.. ist es egal welchen ich zuerst installiere?
> Ich würde als erstes das BIOS Update machen (per USB-Stick), dann den AMD AllInOne Treiber installieren und dann wild den Rest.
> 
> Hatte vorher nur NForce ... ist mein erstes AMD Board


 
Vergiss die Webseite und nimm erst mal die DVD.
NForce ist auch nicht so der Bringer gewesen, die Trieber schon gar nicht.


----------



## b00naqua (24. Juli 2009)

ok ja danke schon einmal... ich glaube auch das ist das beste erst die Treiber CD zu installieren...

Ja mag sein das NForce und die Treiber nicht gut waren, aber ich bin auf der NVidia Seite gegangen, hab den neusten NForce Treiber geladen und installiert ...das wars.

Hier hab ich ja 12 Verschiedene Treiber. Wobei ich bei der Hälfte erst einmal googeln muss damit ich überhaupt was was und wofür das ist.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Juli 2009)

b00naqua schrieb:


> ok ja danke schon einmal... ich glaube auch das ist das beste erst die Treiber CD zu installieren...
> 
> Ja mag sein das NForce und die Treiber nicht gut waren, aber ich bin auf der NVidia Seite gegangen, hab den neusten NForce Treiber geladen und installiert ...das wars.
> 
> Hier hab ich ja 12 Verschiedene Treiber. Wobei ich bei der Hälfte erst einmal googeln muss damit ich überhaupt was was und wofür das ist.


 
Die meisten Treiber brauchst du nicht.
Mainboardtreiber, Soundchiptreiber, dann noch LAN Treiber, fertig.
GraKa kriegst du von woanders und den Rest kann Asrock behalten.


----------



## b00naqua (24. Juli 2009)

ok danke ^^
ja der vga Treiber von ASRock ist ja bestimmt für die interne HD 3200 gedacht!?

Da nehm ich eh den ForceWare Treiber von Nvidia.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Juli 2009)

b00naqua schrieb:


> ok danke ^^
> ja der vga Treiber von ASRock ist ja bestimmt für die interne HD 3200 gedacht!?
> 
> Da nehm ich eh den ForceWare Treiber von Nvidia.


 
Normaler Weise ist der Mainboardtreiber für die Onboard zuständig.
Du kannst den VGA ja mal ziehen und reingucken, was drinne ist.

Hab seit Jahren keine ForceWare mehr gezogen, nur noch GeForce.


----------



## b00naqua (24. Juli 2009)

Hab gerade mal geschaut... im VGA-Treiber ist Catalyst drinne.. ok brauche ich nicht mit ner GeForce Karte.

Ja ich meinte doch halt den GeForce Treiber 190.38 ^^

Hat ASRock nen Forum? am besten in Deutsch!


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Juli 2009)

b00naqua schrieb:


> ja ich meinte doch halt den GeForce Treiber 190.38 ^^
> 
> Hat ASRock nen Forum? am besten in Deutsch!


 
Nö, nur Englisch.


----------



## b00naqua (24. Juli 2009)

ok und hast du auch den Link dazu? Google spuckt mir nix aus.
Oder nen alternativ Forum wo viele Deutsche ASRockUser ihn Unwesen treiben ? ^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Juli 2009)

b00naqua schrieb:


> ok und hast du auch den Link dazu? Google spuckt mir nix aus.
> Oder nen alternativ Forum wo viele Deutsche ASRockUser ihn Unwesen treiben ? ^^


 
Guck doch mal Alternativ bei Hardwareluxx rein, da gibts bestimmt einige, die Reviews gemacht haben.


----------



## b00naqua (24. Juli 2009)

Jap danke, hab schon was gefunden... will jetzt mal keine Werbung machen ^^

bin auch gerade dabei mein SATA / IDE Problem dort zu klären...


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Juli 2009)

b00naqua schrieb:


> Jap danke, hab schon was gefunden... will jetzt mal keine Werbung machen ^^
> 
> bin auch gerade dabei mein SATA / IDE Problem dort zu klären...


 
Welches Problem?


----------



## b00naqua (24. Juli 2009)

Ich habe schon ein paar mal zwei IDE Platten zusammen betrieben, kein Problem...

Aber die neue Platte ist ne SATA (meine erste), daher kenne ich mich da nicht so aus.
Ob ich irgendwas beachten muss, damit ich beide Platten zusammen betreiben kann... also jetzt kein RAID ... Was im BIOS einstellen muss oder beim Jumper der IDE? 
Irgendwas war auch mit SATA-Controller im BIOS.... keine Ahnung

SATA Platte (WD Caviar Black 640GB 32MB) eine IDE Platte (Samsung SpinPoint T133 300GB (HD300LD)

Ich will die neue SATA Platte für Windows, Programme und Spiele verwenden und die IDE als Daten, Bilder, Installer, Schrott Ablage behalten.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Juli 2009)

Sata Platte einfach anschließen und fertig.


----------



## b00naqua (24. Juli 2009)

ja so wurde mir das auch gesagt, einzig .. ich soll im BIOS den SATA-Controller auf AHCI stellen, außer er macht dann Probleme.

Hab mich auch nochmal schlau gemacht wegen den Treibern und BIOS-Update...

Auf meiner CD die dem Mainboard beiliegt, sind die neusten Treiber drauf. Hab ich mal verglichen 
Und BIOS-Update muss ich wohl machen, zumindest hatte wer anders das sein x4 955 BE nicht erkannt wurde ohne.

Aber ich probier es erst einmal so... wenn schon Treiber von Februar auf der CD sind, evtl. ist auch schon das BIOS von meinen Board neuer.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Juli 2009)

AHCI brauchst du nicht einstellen, macht nur Probleme.
Lass es auf IDE und gut ist.


----------



## b00naqua (24. Juli 2009)

auf IDE stellen wegen der IDE Platte im Slave?
Dadurch wird die SATA im Master aber nicht beeinträchtigt?


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Juli 2009)

b00naqua schrieb:


> auf IDE stellen wegen der IDE Platte im Slave?
> Dadurch wird die SATA im Master aber nicht beeinträchtigt?


 
Nein, du kannst bei der Sata Platte verschiedene Modis einstellen, IDE, dann benimmt sie sich wie eine IDE Festplatte, was für Stabilität steht.
AHCI Modus ist etwas anfälliger, aber damit kannst du dann die Funktionen der Sata Platte nutzen, wie z.B. Hot Plug und sowas.


----------



## b00naqua (24. Juli 2009)

ahja ok. sowas wie RAID und das an und abstöpseln von Platten wärend des laufenden Betriebes brauch ich eh nicht.
Aber wenn ich es dann auf IDE stelle, verliert sie dann nicht an Geschwindigkeit, Performance?


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Juli 2009)

b00naqua schrieb:


> ahja ok. sowas wie RAID und das an und abstöpseln von Platten wärend des laufenden Betriebes brauch ich eh nicht.
> Aber wenn ich es dann auf IDE stelle, verliert sie dann nicht an Geschwindigkeit, Performance?


 
Nö, das hat damit nichts zu tun.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (24. Juli 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> AHCI brauchst du nicht einstellen, macht nur Probleme.
> Lass es auf IDE und gut ist.


AHCI ist eigentlich die bessere Wahl. Ich habe auch AHCI und habe damit gar keine Probleme. Mit AHCI kann man SATA-Funktionen nutzen.

Am besten ist es, wenn man Windows gleich mit AHCI installiert. Wenn man erst IDE hat und dann zu AHCI wechselt und die Windows-Installation beibehält, muss man sie mit einem bestimmten Tool umstellen, ich weiß jetzt aber nicht genau, wie.

Ich hatte bis jetzt immer nur AHCI und nie IDE. Alles läuft perfekt.
Einige deiner "Tipps" sollte man besser ignorieren, weil sie zu Problemen führen oder die Leistung beeinträchtigen können. Ob der veraltete IDE-Modus oder veraltete Treiber von der CD. Nimm lieber AHCI und die aktuellen Treiber aus dem Internet.


----------



## b00naqua (25. Juli 2009)

Ja ich werds mal direkt mit AHCI probieren, wurde mir ja auch so empfohlen.
Und ich hatte ja geschaut, die Treiberversionen auf der CD sind die selben die es im Netz bei AMD und ASRock gibt. Also ist Aktuell.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Juli 2009)

b00naqua schrieb:


> Ja ich werds mal direkt mit AHCI probieren, wurde mir ja auch so empfohlen.
> Und ich hatte ja geschaut, die Treiberversionen auf der CD sind die selben die es im Netz bei AMD und ASRock gibt. Also ist Aktuell.


 
Probiers aus, wenn du nicht zufrieden bist, kannst du einfach im Bios wechseln.


----------



## b00naqua (25. Juli 2009)

jap, danke euch beide


----------

